# [A][Nachtwache/Forscherliga] Das Netz sucht Verstärkung!



## Gosch (11. November 2014)

*Das Netz* ist eine familiäre Multigaming-Gemeinschaft, die sich in World of Warcraft auf der Seite der *Allianz* vor allem auf PvE konzentriert und auf der *Nachtwache* zu finden ist. (Nach der Serverzusammenlegung sind aber natürlich auch alle Spieler der *Forscherliga* herzlich willkommen!)
 
Wenn du wissen möchtest, ob wir zu dir passen könnten und umgekehrt, beantworte dir selbst folgende Fragen:


Du möchtest gerne in eine Gilde, die 4 bis 5 Mal die Woche für mindestens drei Stunden raidet?
Du sucht eine Gildenleitung, die nur dafür da ist, die Gilde zu bespaßen und dich rund um die Uhr zu beschäftigen?
Für dich hat TS oberste Priorität und das sollte deiner Meinung nach jeder in der Gilde haben?
Aktivität der Gilde ist für dich, wie voll es auf dem TS ist?
Du möchtest den vorhandenen Content so schnell wie möglich erschließen?
Hast du eine oder mehrere mit Ja beantwortet, bist du bei uns leider falsch.
Wenn du jedoch alle *verneint* hast, dann freuen wir uns wenn du *weiterliest:*
 
*Gildenleben*


Unsere Gilde richtet sich vor allem an Spieler, denen der gemeinsame Spaß genauso wichtig ist, wie gemeinsame Aktionen.
Ego-Spieler, die ihr Ding durchziehen wollen, sich aber nicht am Gildenleben beteiligen möchten, sind bei uns fehl am Platz. Für uns zählt der Zusammenhalt und den erreicht man nur, wenn man gemeinsam etwas macht. Hier ist jeder gleichermaßen gefragt, aktiv zu werden.
Unser Zusammenspiel soll nicht der Förderung von Einzelnen dienen und die Jagd nach den neusten und besten Gegenständen steht bei uns eher im Hintergrund.
Wichtig ist uns, bei unserem Altersdurchschnitt von um die 30 zu bleiben.
Die meisten bei uns spielen abends und am Wochenende. Wir haben Beruf und/oder Familie und RL geht natürlich vor.
Ein guter Umgangston, Respekt vor anderen Spielern und deren Spielstil sind entscheidende Grundlagen der Gilde. Dazu gehört auch, dass man sich der deutschen Sprache bemächtigt und sie einem &#8220;BH LFG BT&#8221; vorzieht.
Ihr seid noch keine 90? Kein Problem, wir nehmen jedes Level gerne bei uns auf.
*Namen*
 
Wir legen viel Wert auf die Namen unserer Mitspieler. Aus diesem Grund möchten wir bei uns niemanden haben, der sich Spaßnamen wie "Killermieze" oder "xXRoxxorXx" gibt, genauso wenig wie bekannte Namen aus Büchern, Filmen oder anderen Spielen, auch nicht in den beliebten Abwandlungen. Der Name sollte ins Spiel passen.
 
*Endcontent*
 
Wir würden gerne alle Bereiche des Spiels mit euch entdecken, dazu gehört auch das Raiden. Bei uns steht jedoch der gemeinsame Spaß den Endcontent gemeinsam zu beschreiten und zu erarbeiten stärker im Vordergrund, als schnell durch den Content zu rushen. Der Weg ist unser Ziel und nicht &#8222;Erster&#8220; rufen zu können. Deshalb sind unsere Ziele vorerst die Raids auf den Modis "Normal" und "Heroisch" zu bestreiten.
 
Wir werden zwei Mal die Woche raiden gehen. Alle anderen Einzelheiten werden dann mit euch besprochen, sobald die Gilde soweit ist.

 
*Forum & Teamspeak*
 
Da das Forum eine wichtige Informationsquelle und Austauschpunkt für die Spieler ist, wünschen wir uns hier auch eine Beteiligung der Mitglieder. Nicht jeder ist ein großer Schreiber, doch zumindest lesen sollte man die Beiträge.
Wir verfügen über Teamspeak. Es wird zwar nicht vorausgesetzt, dass sich die Mitglieder automatisch dort einloggen, wenn sie auch im Spiel sind, dennoch ist dort jeder immer gerne gesehen.
Jedoch wird bei uns die Aktivität der Gilde nicht über das TS gemessen.
 
*Zusammengefasst wünschen wir uns, dass folgende Punkte beachtet werden:*


Jedem Spieler gegenüber ist mit Respekt, Höflichkeit und Toleranz zu begegnen.
Niemand wird gezwungen, Forum, Chat oder TS zu nutzen. Diese sind allerdings Hauptkommunikationsquellen und daher erwarten wir zumindest eine Beteiligung im Rahmen der Möglichkeiten.
Wir entscheiden bei der Wahl unserer Mitglieder auch nach dem Namen, dies solltet ihr bitte bedenken. Namen wie "Wurstbrot", "Roxxor" usw. wird es bei uns nicht geben und euer Name sollte zum Spiel passen.
Das Miteinander zählt, Zusammenhalt und Hilfsbereitschaft stehen vor persönlichem Progress.
Es wird zwei Mal die Woche geraidet und uns sind das gemeinsame Bestreiten und der Spaß dabei wichtiger, als &#8222;Erster&#8220; rufen zu können.
Du denkst du passt zu uns? Dann freuen wir uns über deine Bewerbung. Dann freuen wir uns über deine Bewerbung in unserem Forum: https://dasnetz.me/


----------

